# Shins bleeding from deads?



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone else scrape there shins that bad whilst deadlifting?

Just had a brutal session and shins are bleeding and inner arms are red raw! Fúcking excellent lol I don't mind it(don't enjoy it lol) just wondering if anyone elses does?


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Good sign you're doing them right 

mine dont always bleed, but got a few scars where the bar scrapes up


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I would have thought your form is wrong if your sliding the weight on your shins? But I suppose it's a hardcore version...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> I would have thought your form is wrong if your sliding the weight on your shins? But I suppose it's a hardcore version...


Keep the bar as close to your body as possible, centre of gravity and all that lol it don't píss out just a light dribble lol


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

The bars at my gym aren't quite rough enough to make me bleed but I do get some cracking bruises up my shins


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah, ****ing love it :001_tt2:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Never had this myself nor come close


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

no I wear joggers on back and leg day????????


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Nope as the form guide says keep the bar as close to the shin as possible............ close != touch


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Gym n juice said:


> no I wear joggers on back and leg day????????


I get too hot wearing joggers lol reckon I'll look stupid with a pair of shinpads?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

benicillin said:


> Never had this myself nor come close


I normally scrape them, today was first time I drew blood lol


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

football sock pulled up work fine


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Never scrape my shins, hit my knee once which is a dodgey knee, fine to squat or walk on, but if i bang it it nearly has me in tears, and yeah i nearly cried like a little girl.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

olliel said:


> football sock pulled up work fine


Stockings feel better


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How are your inner arms red raw from deads? Is it from rubbing on your top? Or rubbing Uriels sack hair?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dont let the bar touch your chins mate, thats not good form, CLOSE but not scrapping up your chins lol mine does sometimes touch near the end of a set as form starts slacking

and please wear shin pads and take a video lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

SHINS** :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> How are your inner arms red raw from deads? Is it from rubbing on your top? Or rubbing Uriels sack hair?


 I wish mate lol

Nah from rubbing on the fúcking belt lol



Matt 1 said:


> dont let the bar touch your chins mate, thats not good form, CLOSE but not scrapping up your chins lol mine does sometimes touch near the end of a set as form starts slacking
> 
> and please wear shin pads and take a video lol


Its not as dramatic as you probably think, your probs picturing a bone grinding scrape lol it's not every rep either, normally the last few reps of a heavy working set.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I wish mate lol
> 
> Nah from rubbing on the fúcking belt lol
> 
> Its not as dramatic as you probably think, your probs picturing a bone grinding scrape lol it's not every rep either, normally the last few reps of a heavy working set.


Hahaha fair enough.

I did have an image of visable bone when I first read this. That would be hardcore!

You on cycle at the mo? If not how has strength held up since you came off?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha fair enough.
> 
> I did have an image of visable bone when I first read this. That would be hardcore!
> 
> You on cycle at the mo? If not how has strength held up since you came off?


Nah mate, forms good.

Yes mate I'm on cycle at the moment, Strength increasing all the time(obviously lol)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I always graze my shins deadlifting, I just thought it was because I was a lanky mofo?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd always thought that the correct form is to begin with the bar positioned directly above the middle of the foot (so shins lightly touch the bar), but that as you pull up the bar goes straight up in a direct line (shortest path between two points is a straight line and so most efficient bar movement) but although this start position has the shins leaning slightly over the bar, the knees and lower legs tilt backwards as the bar is raised and your legs straighten thus avoiding a maintained contact with the shins (shin contact meaning you must either be positioned too far over the bar at the start, or are pulling the bar into your legs too much and not in a directly upward only movement). That's what Rippetoe says anyway.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fair enough would be a worry if it wasn't!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> , or are pulling the bar into your legs too much and not in a directly upward only movement). That's what Rippetoe says anyway.


That's exactly what's happening on the last few reps, leaning back more to get it up, gives the core a good workout lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I'd always thought that the correct form is to begin with the bar positioned directly above the middle of the foot, and that as you pull up the bar goes straight up in a direct line (shortest path between two points is a straight line and so most efficient bar movement) but although this start position has the shins leaning slightly over the bar, the knees and lower legs tilt backwards as the bar is raised and your legs straighten thus avoiding contact with the shins (shin contact meaning you must either be positioned too far over the bar at the start, or are pulling the bar into your legs too much and not in a directly upward only movement). That's what Rippetoe says anyway.


Maybe it has to do with lower back flexibility, mine is not great so I can't position my back and arms correctly and lift straight up (it strains my back if I do) so I have to pull the weight at a fractionally increased angle and let the weight swing dead centre of gravity, which rubs on my shins.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I've got permanant scabs on my shins lol!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

http://stronglifts.com/deadlifts-shin-scraping-scar-tips-eliminate/


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Anyone else scrape there shins that bad whilst deadlifting?
> 
> Just had a brutal session and shins are bleeding and inner arms are red raw! Fúcking excellent lol I don't mind it(don't enjoy it lol) just wondering if anyone elses does?


Long, thick socks- the funkier the better- you can start rocking out a new fashion in the gym


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with bleeding shins. Love hurts.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Nothing wrong with bleeding shins. Love hurts.


Amen.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> I'd always thought that the correct form is to begin with the bar positioned directly above the middle of the foot (so shins lightly touch the bar), but that as you pull up the bar goes straight up in a direct line (shortest path between two points is a straight line and so most efficient bar movement) but although this start position has the shins leaning slightly over the bar, the knees and lower legs tilt backwards as the bar is raised and your legs straighten thus avoiding a maintained contact with the shins (shin contact meaning you must either be positioned too far over the bar at the start, or are pulling the bar into your legs too much and not in a directly upward only movement). That's what Rippetoe says anyway.


Phase 2: Ascent (Here I will use the example of performing a deadlift set with just one rep using maximum weight. Note: this example is actually a simulation of the maximum lift performed like the one on a meet. The only step that is different than in normal training is "Inhale Deep", where you will inhale before every repetition and not just before the first one).

Inhale Deep (Take a deep breath, to take in a lot of oxygen supplies, because the next time you will breath in will be when you return the bar on the floor at the finishing point of the lift! NOTE: Don't exaggerate by taking too much air. Take just enough to make your stomach hard and push it out on your belt).

Hips Forward (Explode to the top! Contract and drive your hips forward by pushing from the heels. Pull the weight up and back explosively and controlled in a completely straight line. Try not to pull from your lower back but instead bring your hips forward. Make sure not to bend the arms at any point. Keep the bar as close to you as possible to reduce the traveling path. NOTE: This may scrape your shins and knees, but in time you'll get use to it. To prevent the scraping you can wear deadlift socks and light protective shin guards).

Extend Knees (Once the bar passes the knee level start straightening your knees. Assume an erect position by locking your knees and hips. There is no need to roll the shoulders too far back or hyper-extend the lower back).

http://powerliftingacademy.com/the-deadlift-exercise-guide/


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

I dropped the bar just before summer, rolled down my shin. Still have the scar today !


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

loose cargo trousers, high socks. I also get rash on forearms so wear long sleves take off when finished


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

defo said:


> Phase 2: Ascent (Here I will use the example of performing a deadlift set with just one rep using maximum weight. Note: this example is actually a simulation of the maximum lift performed like the one on a meet. The only step that is different than in normal training is "Inhale Deep", where you will inhale before every repetition and not just before the first one).
> 
> Inhale Deep (Take a deep breath, to take in a lot of oxygen supplies, because the next time you will breath in will be when you return the bar on the floor at the finishing point of the lift! NOTE: Don't exaggerate by taking too much air. Take just enough to make your stomach hard and push it out on your belt).
> 
> ...


Ok cool... I guess the scraping thing depends partially upon relative length of tiba to femur, and partly on length of arms. With me the bar misses my legs by a whisker.


----------

